# Operation Steinbock: The Last Blitz



## Maximowitz (May 22, 2011)

I've had this book for the last few days and it really is a corker. An exhaustive day by day account of the Luftwaffe's doomed "Baby Blitz" on the UK, the research put into this book is nothing short of amazing. You get a bit of everything here, eyewitness reports written in a diary by a native Londoner, narrative from Luftwaffe aircrew, RAF Air Intelligence reports - and some truly stunning photos.

When you see the acknowledgement list from the author, it reads as a "usual suspects" collection of noted Luftwaffe researchers and writers - there's some real heavyweights involved here!

This book comes from Red Kite, the publishers of the highly praised "Nachtjagd War Diaries", so do yourself a favour and pick up a copy of this book quickly. I suspect the title will sell out extremely quickly.

Red Kite Books

I should point out I have no connection with either the author or the publishing company - I'm just giving you the heads up because it really is that good!


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

Oh man, I have to get this one!!!! Not much I have found about these raids except some highlights in various books. Awesome!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 22, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Oh man, I have to get this one!!!! Not much I have found about these raids except some highlights in various books. Awesome!



It really is a shame the postal charges to the US are downright criminal - unfortunately I don't thing Red Kite have a US distributor. Most of their books are "short run" edtions, the "Nachtjagd War Diaries" sold out incredibly quickly.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

Maybe Amazon will have something.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 22, 2011)

I certainly hope so!

Edit: Yup - you're in luck! Ok Colonials, get it here!*

Amazon Link





*Just joking. Put the guns down.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

ok, thats funny.

New = $32
Used = $42

I want a used one!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 22, 2011)

Amazon eh? Go figure the logic chains involved...


----------

